# Check out this channel!



## SilverTheDragon (Jun 10, 2010)

Me and the guys run a clan/machinima channel on YouTube, check it out, we have some amusing stuff, montages and the sort. 
If you want to be part of any of our upcoming videos or series, send me a PM and I'll see what i can arrange for ya'!

http://www.youtube.com/360degreesproduction


----------



## Ratte (Jun 10, 2010)

is it really that hard to read furrum descriptions

i mean really
come on


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

OP's name looks strangely familiar...


----------

